# DP Waterless Wash



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I got some of this from Lump cheers again:thumb:I used it on my sisters car which was not that dirty because I had washed the the day before but it started to rain so I had to go in:lol:And she had done about 20 miles that afternoon,It was just dusty and water spotted so I thought I would try the DP WW out.I sprayed each panel with a liberal amount of it and used a Eurow MF to carefully wipe the panel and a another to remove the rest of the product.
To my surprise I found it to be very effective and very easy to use:thumb:
I don't think I would use it on a dirty car but with light soiling would be fine I think.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome!

Good to see one actually uses a product, correctly, and sees with own eyes.

Now you can comment, ask questions on technique, challenge some aspect. you can do it from a position of knowledge and experience.

Now I challenge you to use it on a "dirty" car ... as long as it did not get stuck in the mud ... you might be surprised.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to try it on a dirtier car soon,I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a novice, so excuse me if this wrong....
Wouldn't this process cause swirl marks on a dirty car? By using a MF cloth, surely you would just be dragging grit across the surface?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not if used correctly have a read here http://www.autogeek.net/waterless-auto-wash.html


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

Just followed the link, from what I read, I'm really impressed!

Until someone proves otherwise, I'd question its performance when compared to proper shampoo.

The problem it may solve for me is; whenever I use bird dropping wipes, they leave really bad streaky marks where they've dried and I end up cleaning the whole car at the next opportunity. It looks like this may clean bird droppings and fingerprints without leaving streaky marks.

I think I'll be ordering a bottle very soon!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RyanM said:


> Just followed the link, from what I read, I'm really impressed!
> 
> Until someone proves otherwise, I'd question its performance when compared to proper shampoo.
> 
> ...


TBH I would not use it for cleaning very dirty cars but for light dirt I think I would reach for this:thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have so far gone through almost a litre of DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss and find that it works very well even on cars with a medium level of road grime. I feel like it does not quite have the absolute cleaning ability of ONR, but what it lacks in cleaning ability it makes up for with a glossier final finish. It also is an easier to use QD as well compared to ONR at QD strength.

It certainly won't replace a full wash on the grubbiest of cars, but I believe that it gets the job done. I am going to be using the new version of ONR soon so I will have that to compare as well.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I would ask that when anyone chooses to use the word "dirty", that a definition or picture be offered. Dirty is such a broad term.

it is like me saying that the industry is uneducated ... does that mean that they do not have industry training, no formal school education, could't hack in a real job, so they grabbed a bucket & hose ... 

Mud is one issue of dirty ... salts are another. I am in Southern California. Unless extreem off roading, I have not met a "dirty" car we could not handle.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

christian900se said:


> I have so far gone through almost a litre of DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss and find that it works very well even on cars with a medium level of road grime. I feel like it does not quite have the absolute cleaning ability of ONR, but what it lacks in cleaning ability it makes up for with a glossier final finish. It also is an easier to use QD as well compared to ONR at QD strength.
> 
> It certainly won't replace a full wash on the grubbiest of cars, but I believe that it gets the job done. I am going to be using the new version of ONR soon so I will have that to compare as well.


New version of ONR? any links??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> New version of ONR? any links??


Yip http://www.autogeek.net/opnoriwash12.html


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Relaited said:


> I would ask that when anyone chooses to use the word "dirty", that a definition or picture be offered. Dirty is such a broad term.
> 
> it is like me saying that the industry is uneducated ... does that mean that they do not have industry training, no formal school education, could't hack in a real job, so they grabbed a bucket & hose ...
> 
> Mud is one issue of dirty ... salts are another. I am in Southern California. Unless extreem off roading, I have not met a "dirty" car we could not handle.


Sure, this is what I would define as dirty; these two cars were done only with ONR, including the wheels which is a feat worthy of mentioning by itself.

Before:










After: ONR wash only










Before:










After:










I too now live in Socal, this is the dirtiest car I have worked on yet which is not even half of what I dealt with in the northeast. DP Rinseless used on this car:

Before:










After:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RyanM said:


> Just followed the link, from what I read, I'm really impressed!
> 
> Until someone proves otherwise, I'd question its performance when compared to proper shampoo.
> 
> ...


The DP Waterless wash is very effective for bird droppings:thumb:I used it to remove some on my sister's car last night and it worked a treat,I sprayed each one,left it a minute and it wiped them off with ease and safely too.


----------

